# Places to Visit??



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I've recently accepted a role in Dubai and will be moving out in early March 09.

My fiance will hopefully be joining me but as she has never previously visited Dubai she is apprehensive about leaving friends and family etc.

We're planning a number of visits before my official start date and so obviously I want to show her what Dubai is all about and that this is the place for us for the next few years.

Can anyone suggest any places to visit etc that could do the trick?

Thanks in advance all.

PS Although I've accepted a job in Dubai I've only ever been out for work purposes and on only a few occassions so my social experiences of Dubai are limited.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently accepted a role in Dubai and will be moving out in early March 09.
> 
> ...


There is soooooo much to do here it's more of a case of how you're going to fit it all in. If you're active you have every kind of activity you could think of. If you like music there are constant concerts and gigs. If you like restaurants and bars there are plenty.

What are you interested in and then we can steer you accordingly to things you and your fiance would like to do. Otherwise try TimeOutDubai.com - Authoritative views and reviews of everything that's great in Dubai

HTH


----------



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks crazymazy, much appreciated!!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Also there is a group of people on this site that go out for drinks on the weekend. Maybe it would be a good idea for you to tag along when you bring your fiance for a visit so she can see that she'll make plenty of friends with other expats.


----------



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats a great idea DesertStranded, I shall keep my eyes peeled for the thread!! Never been one to turn down a drink or two...


----------

